# [ISSUE] Device Locking up - wifi driver?



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Firmware: Stock EE4

DMESG: (100% the same error)
<4>[ 248.843888] dhdsdio_htclk: HT Avail request error: -35
<4>[ 248.845991] dhdsdio_htclk: HT Avail request error: -35
<4>[ 248.848100] dhdsdio_htclk: HT Avail request error: -35
<4>[ 248.850203] dhdsdio_htclk: HT Avail request error: -35
<4>[ 248.852311] dhdsdio_htclk: HT Avail request error: -35

dhd_dpc is consuming most of the CPU
4319 94% R 1 0K 0K fg root dhd_dpc

Back Story:
My charge, (not rooted/stock) locks up occasionally, and it seems to only when using wifi. My dmesg is flooded with the above, and I was unable to get a logcat output this last time before it locked up.

It will lock on the "unlock screen" (ironic) mostly, all hap-tic buttons will work but the touch screen will not. I will have to do a battery pull to fix this, and on reboot it will sometimes happen again.

Disabling wifi prevents the lockup.

Any ideas?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does it lock up every single time on unlock? Or is it random?


----------



## thehesiod (May 4, 2012)

I have this same issue with the icecoldsomnia ICS port for my HTC Glacier.


----------

